# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Θυροτηλεοραση και τροφοδοτικο

## koxlas

Γεια σας και καλως σας βρηκα!

Μια ερωτηση ποσο μακρια μπορω να βαλω το τροφοδοτικο της θυροτηλεορασης ωστε να μην εχω απωλειες στη γραμμή?
Προκειται για την Bticino της Legrand  με οθονη στις 4.3' και 2 καλωδίων.
Αν το βαλω στα 15 μετρα θα εχω προβλημα?

----------


## koxlas

Ωραία!
Συνεχιζοντας το ερωτημα ο πιο συντομος δρομος για τη γραμμη αυτη περνα πισω απο ντουλαπα.
Σε ποιες περιπτωσεις επιτρεπεται το περασμα αυτο?

----------


## antonisfa

> Ωραία!
> Συνεχιζοντας το ερωτημα ο πιο συντομος δρομος για τη γραμμη αυτη περνα πισω απο ντουλαπα.
> Σε ποιες περιπτωσεις επιτρεπεται το περασμα αυτο?



Στην περίπτωση που δεν θα τοποθετηθεί εντοιχισμένη ντουλάπα ο βασικότερος.
Αν εντοιχιστεί τελικά να έχεις πρόσβαση στα κουτιά διακλάδωσης.

Στην περίπτωση του καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας της οθόνης της θυροτηλεόρασης δεν έχεις θέμα μήκους αρκεί να μην ξεπεράσεις τη διατομή των 0.5mm2

----------

